# The kit factory building moebius jupiter 2 next!



## Guest

Hey HT members! Some of you may know of the kit Factory, and the models built there. Coming up soon, we begin building the Moebius Jupiter 2, with TSDS's fantastic UFX lighting circuit! Will be posting regular updates on this great project, hope some of you will tune in!:wave:


----------



## steve123

Wow, That will be a fun build to watch. I can't wait to see it.

Steve


----------



## Guest

steve123 said:


> Wow, That will be a fun build to watch. I can't wait to see it.
> 
> Steve


Should be a good time, lot's of great lighting planned for this build. As it's huge compared to the older Polar lights version, more room more lighting possibilities. 

As soon as the current Enterprise E project is completed, I'll begin to post regular updates. These will be the same updates, and the occasional video, as seen on the website.

Thanks for your interest Steve!:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

papasmurf32118 said:


> Should be a good time, lot's of great lighting planned for this build. As it's huge compared to the older Polar lights version, more room more lighting possibilities.
> 
> As soon as the current Enterprise E project is completed, I'll begin to post regular updates. These will be the same updates, and the occasional video, as seen on the website.
> 
> Thanks for your interest Steve!:thumbsup:


I've been following the Enterprise build and the J2 should be awesome!
And the videos are extremely entertaining!


----------



## bert model maker

This is something I will follow !
Bert


----------



## Guest

liskorea317 said:


> I've been following the Enterprise build and the J2 should be awesome!
> And the videos are extremely entertaining!


HEY THERE! Yes, my friend from U Tube, thanks very much! Yes, I do enjoy doing those videos and being rather silly on them, good fun!

I must finish the beast that is the Enterprise E however, but that Dragon will soon be tamed.

Nice to hear from you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> This is something I will follow !
> Bert


BERT! My old forum buddy, nice to hear from you Dude! Thanks, you'll have a good time, Papa promises!:wave:


----------



## wayvryder

Papa Smurf!

Been following your builds for some time now and am impressed by each and every one of them. Your Enterprise E build videos are a veritable "how to" of modeling techniques and I've learned so much from them. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the J2 build. Best wishes to you during this holiday season and into the new year!

wayvryder


----------



## Guest

wayvryder said:


> Papa Smurf!
> 
> Been following your builds for some time now and am impressed by each and every one of them. Your Enterprise E build videos are a veritable "how to" of modeling techniques and I've learned so much from them. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the J2 build. Best wishes to you during this holiday season and into the new year!
> 
> wayvryder


 Aaahh Dude, such a nice post, thanks, the same to you and yours!!


----------



## bert model maker

papasmurf32118 said:


> BERT! My old forum buddy, nice to hear from you Dude! Thanks, you'll have a good time, Papa promises!:wave:


Wow, it HAS been a long time, how have you been ? I know what you did with PL jupiter 2, I can only imagine what you will do with the Moebius J-2. you have a PM


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> Wow, it HAS been a long time, how have you been ? I know what you did with PL jupiter 2, I can only imagine what you will do with the Moebius J-2. you have a PM


Man it has been a few years Bert. I've been very busy, working on the business, and over the last couple of years, it has grown tremendously. Well, the Moebius is much bigger, so the options for detailing and lighting are far less limited than the PL Jupiter 2. 

Read the PM, thanks Dude, sounds great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Sponsoring on hobby talk!*

*I have decided to sponsor the Model Lighting section on Hobby Talk. Since my creations use a lot of lighting effects, it made sense to do so!

Seems many areas need sponsors, let's do something about that!*


----------



## teslabe

papasmurf32118 said:


> *I have decided to sponsor the Model Lighting section on Hobby Talk. Since my creations use a lot of lighting effects, it made sense to do so!
> *


*

Great news and I look forward to your J-2 build. The Model Lighting forum always seemed underutilized, especially when one considers all the possibilities.
Maybe because most lighting and electronic effects go into Sci-Fi builds. Just a thought......*


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> Great news and I look forward to your J-2 build. The Model Lighting forum always seemed underutilized, especially when one considers all the possibilities.
> Maybe because most lighting and electronic effects go into Sci-Fi builds. Just a thought......


Good point! Indeed, I always wanted to build military pieces in night settings, but alas, no one has approached me for this theme.

I will be using some very cool stuff for the J2, so there will be some new posts there for new FX effect circuits, and where to get them, that I have much faith in.

I'm sure some of you will be interested, and they are just suggestions, I don't sell gizmo's, I just use them!


----------



## Seaview

:thumbsup: Welcome back, Simon! :hat:


----------



## Guest

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: Welcome back, Simon! :hat:


Thanks Dude, still here? Nice to hear from you!:wave:


----------



## moebiusman

First off, Hello Simon,

Greetings from another of your youtube fans, AKA Attilais way up here in freezing cold Canada. I too have been following your Enterprise E build, all 13 months of it. WOW!
what a huge project that has turned out to be, and a simply superb one as well.
P.S. (Bring back the army guy) in future clips......laughed my behind off for a week on that one, good stuff!! As for your upcomming Moebius '18' J2, I have been waiting a long time for this build to start, and am very excited to see you work your magic on it.

I have had this kit for more than a year but just dont have the time to build it.(oh the pain! the pain) Now that Moebius has announced a all in one lighting kit for it I think I may finally get to it next yr.With some photo etch, fibre optics, and a couple more extras , it will be a blast. But not before the standard is set by you. Ques? will you be using any figures for the freezing tubes or the alternate set of season 2 figures? a robot?
SORRY! just cant wait to see what you do to this kit. And on a different note.......
All the best to you and yours this Holiday season Papasmurf. Kit Factory is no#1.


----------



## Guest

*An old friend, and a typical noobie question!*



moebiusman said:


> First off, Hello Simon,
> 
> Greetings from another of your youtube fans, AKA Attilais way up here in freezing cold Canada. I too have been following your Enterprise E build, all 13 months of it. WOW!
> what a huge project that has turned out to be, and a simply superb one as well.
> P.S. (Bring back the army guy) in future clips......laughed my behind off for a week on that one, good stuff!! As for your upcomming Moebius '18' J2, I have been waiting a long time for this build to start, and am very excited to see you work your magic on it.
> 
> I have had this kit for more than a year but just dont have the time to build it.(oh the pain! the pain) Now that Moebius has announced a all in one lighting kit for it I think I may finally get to it next yr.With some photo etch, fibre optics, and a couple more extras , it will be a blast. But not before the standard is set by you. Ques? will you be using any figures for the freezing tubes or the alternate set of season 2 figures? a robot?
> SORRY! just cant wait to see what you do to this kit. And on a different note.......
> All the best to you and yours this Holiday season Papasmurf. Kit Factory is no#1.


WOW! A warm greeting to you my old friend! Thanks for your usual very kind words, much appreciated as always! Figures? Mmmm...I like the idea, OK, post links so everyone can check those out, and perhaps,....snag 'em! I was aware there was a set around, but I haven't actually ever seen it. Please share that Dude. 

"Sarge" may be appearing in a video very soon, in times of modeling skirmishes, he is always ready to add his unique perspective, and considerable firepower!

All the best to you and yours as well MMan! Well, this has been a very nice series of welcomes, I feel just "Smurfy!" Hehehe...

By the way, anyone know who moderates the model lighting section? I have a question for them, thanks for that in advance. .


----------



## moebiusman

Ok Papasmurf, here are the links you asked for, both are from folks you may
already know from right here on HT. (Drew) of Crows Nest. Maybe you will end up using one for your build? I think it would be a cool little extra, I plan on using one or the other for my build, not sure which yet.



http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Space-Family-Saucer-Figures-135-scale-from-Crows-Nest_p_1593.html

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Freezer-Tube-Figures-from-Crows-Nest-_p_1315.html

Many people here are familiar with these and have used them in their own builds to great effect, enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

moebiusman said:


> Ok Papasmurf, here are the links you asked for, both are from folks you may
> already know from right here on HT. (Drew) of Crows Nest. Maybe you will end up using one for your build? I think it would be a cool little extra, I plan on using one or the other for my build, not sure which yet.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Space-Family-Saucer-Figures-135-scale-from-Crows-Nest_p_1593.html
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Freezer-Tube-Figures-from-Crows-Nest-_p_1315.html
> 
> Many people here are familiar with these and have used them in their own builds to great effect, enjoy:thumbsup:


Cool Dude! Now I can check out these goodies myself, as well as the other modelers here! 

Thanks very much!


----------



## David3

also there is the Mattel Switch-&-go figures for a reasonable price including the bloop
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-go-robinson-family-cast-remco-mattel-p-15778


----------



## Guest

David3 said:


> also there is the Mattel Switch-&-go figures for a reasonable price including the bloop
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-go-robinson-family-cast-remco-mattel-p-15778


Mmmmm..well look at that, Mattel is getting into it!

Thanks David!


----------



## bert model maker

When i clicked the links, both said product not available


----------



## steve123

See? ain't it fun, dees here boards?

Steve


----------



## liskorea317

bert model maker said:


> When i clicked the links, both said product not available



Cult TVMan has/had these. They are recasts.


----------



## Guest

liskorea317 said:


> Cult TVMan has/had these. They are recasts.



That's unfortunate, I try and avoid those, low quality (copy of a copy of a....), and the creator/caster who did the original item is being shafted, not cool.


----------



## steve123

They get away with it over there because he controls all outside media.
He's actually removed TSDS from a member's post concerning Henry's Mercury 9 decals.
As well as removing _my_ Thread showing Gil's light kit and TSDS decs for the Moebius Orion.
Steve


----------



## Guest

steve123 said:


> They get away with it over there because he controls all outside media.
> He's actually removed TSDS from a member's post concerning Henry's Mercury 9 decals.
> As well as removing _my_ Thread showing Gil's light kit and TSDS decs for the Moebius Orion.
> Steve


Well that sucks......


----------



## teslabe

At the risk of being a bit dim, who might we be speaking of?????


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> Wow, it HAS been a long time, how have you been ? I know what you did with PL jupiter 2, I can only imagine what you will do with the Moebius J-2. you have a PM


To give you an idea how I will detail the Moebius Jupiter 2, here's a look at the PL kit I did last year. Some of you know how small it is compared to the Moebius version. It boggles me what is possible with all that extra room!


----------



## Guest

*Moebius Builds*

Here's the Moebius Chariot and Pod I built over the last couple of years.


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> At the risk of being a bit dim, who might we be speaking of?????



PM sent.....:dude:


----------



## Guest

*A couple more!*

A few Pod shots that wouldn't fit in prior post!


----------



## B-9

It doesn't get any better than that! The lighting is great. Nice work!


----------



## g_xii

Man, I really love that shot of the POD from the rear with the door open. It looks exactly like a working prop! Amazing!


----------



## g_xii

OK Boys -- let's behave. If you have a problem with someone, please take it to PM. Especially if you are going to name names. I don't want to see any more of this.

--Henry


----------



## Guest

g_xii said:


> OK Boys -- let's behave. If you have a problem with someone, please take it to PM. Especially if you are going to name names. I don't want to see any more of this.
> 
> --Henry


 Agreed, I didn't name any names, and I was just using historical reference in response to the prior post, that mentioned censorship. I don't wish to delve back at past occurrences, I'm taking "The high road", I'm dropping the subject.


----------



## Guest

B-9 said:


> It doesn't get any better than that! The lighting is great. Nice work!


Thanks B-9! Yep, it was although little build, not much room to add lighting, but with some patience, and some extremely fine fiber optic, you can do it!

The Moebius kit's are harder than a common Ertl, but that's what makes them fun and challenging.

Thanks for the very nice comment!


----------



## Guest

g_xii said:


> Man, I really love that shot of the POD from the rear with the door open. It looks exactly like a working prop! Amazing!


Well, that's what I shoot for, something very close to a screen used prop, so that on film, the dimensions are hard to pinpoint.

My bigger builds, with a budget that allows a lot of hours, are actual "Prop Reproductions", or as close as I can get to the real thing with reference material. Sometimes, the piece is a CG item, this makes it extremely difficult, but I do try.

Glad you guys like these, hopefully, the Moebius Jupiter 2 will be a nice addition to these images.

Thanks very much Henry!


----------



## Seaview

Trust me, you're gonna LOVE the Moebius Jupiter 2 every bit as much as we're gonna love the job you'll undoubtably do on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Seaview said:


> Trust me, you're gonna LOVE the Moebius Jupiter 2 every bit as much as we're gonna love the job you'll undoubtably do on it! :thumbsup:



I've heard very positive reviews from builders like Tim Nolan, of Rattdaddy studios mention it was "Pleasure to build"...

His version was exceptional, and he lives within minutes of myself, and we are old school chums!

He posts here, and his figure work is brilliant! You all should check out his work, as well as his posts. 

I will do my Smurfy best on this kit!!


----------



## bert model maker

Simon, A member here, "BEATLEPAUL" has built a couple & did a season 1 which is being featured in one of the model magazines.He has an operating hatch as well.


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> Simon, A member here, "BEATLEPAUL" has built a couple & did a season 1 which is being featured in one of the model magazines.He has an operating hatch as well.


Beatlepaul is still here! Awesome, he does very nice work! I'm not surprised he's a very talented fellow. An "operating" hatch, cool!

Yes, I suppose the size would allow for servo's, something the Polar Lights would not be able to do. Mmmm....your giving me ideas Bert!


I'll check that out, and I have not yet fully grasped all the implications of a Saucer Hull, this big, yet! More ideas will come when it's in front of me, on the workbench. Right now, the Enterprise E project has my full attention.

Isn't it amazing, in a geometrical way, that the 12 inch Polar lights is smallish, yet add a mere 6 inches to it's diameter, you get a Garbage Can Lid sized Saucer section!! Math can be cool.....

Thanks Bert good to know, he's a very nice fellow.


----------



## bert model maker

Model Man also had his build covered here along with videos that covered everything from opening the box & a rundown on each part PLUS all the aftermarket stuff he bought, he did the same thing giving complete reviews on how things looked, & worked. I think those videos are still in the older posts.


----------



## g_xii

Hi Bert --

If I recall, MM never completed his J2. He took products from a lot of aftermarket vendors for the video series, but for some reason never finished. I'm hoping he'll eventually find the time to complete his J2 project as he was off to a good start.

--Henry


----------



## g_xii

On a different note, The Kit Factory WILL complete a full Moebius J2 buildup. And we'll have this complete buildup from start to finish, covering all aspects of building, lighting, tweaking, etc., and all in video!

--Henry


----------



## David3

g_xii said:


> Hi Bert --
> 
> If I recall, MM never completed his J2. He took products from a lot of aftermarket vendors for the video series, but for some reason never finished. I'm hoping he'll eventually find the time to complete his J2 project as he was off to a good start.
> 
> --Henry


if you check out ModelMan Tom's youtube channel he has posted new updates on his progress after the big move 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ModelManTom#g/u


----------



## Guest

g_xii said:


> On a different note, The Kit Factory WILL complete a full Moebius J2 buildup. And we'll have this complete buildup from start to finish, covering all aspects of building, lighting, tweaking, etc., and all in video!
> 
> --Henry



Hey! Thanks Dude, oh Yeeaaahhh..Papa will deliver. Videos at every important stage, planning, execution, tricks and tips, and the weekly updates on the website in image form. 

This will be my first Moebius J2 version, to replace the PL line, I produced around 35 of those, believe it or not!

I will try and use what I've learned on the former builds, but it doesn't limit the new stuff, the larger cavity will now allow!!

I look forward to that, but only when the "E" Beast is completed, on thingie at a time...hehehe..:hat:


----------



## g_xii

David3 said:


> if you check out ModelMan Tom's youtube channel he has posted new updates on his progress after the big move
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ModelManTom#g/u


Well, that's great then! Thanks for sharing!

--Henry


----------



## David3

g_xii said:


> Well, that's great then! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> --Henry


:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

I wondered why MM never showed a completed J-2, With all the videos & research he was doing, he probably exhausted himself and ran out of steam. Someone else here put so much fiber optics and other things in his, that he added a ton of extra weight to it, can't remember who that was. A few people have made a hatch that slides open & closed.


----------



## g_xii

Hi Bert --

Yeah -- that last update from MM is almost 2 months old. Oh well. That said, I'm very excited about the Kit Factory doing this buildup. Not only is it my favorite Irwin Allen subject, but I know he will feature some really cool stuff in it!


----------



## David3

i have the mj2 myself but not sure how to tackle the electronics
so yes, definitely looking forward to your tips and tricks on this one too papasmurf


----------



## flyingfrets

I just got my Moebius J2 a few days ago. I'm floored by the size & incredibly crisp detail. Just waiting on their lighting kit to dig in.


----------



## g_xii

flyingfrets said:


> I just got my Moebius J2 a few days ago. I'm floored by the size & incredibly crisp detail. Just waiting on their lighting kit to dig in.


Hi Don! I agree completely -- The first Moebius J2 I got floored me as well. Quite the upgrade from the old Lunar kits, eh?

--H


----------



## Guest

Well said Henry, indeed this kit is light years more accurate, and it's size allows for much more lighting circuitry. I enjoyed modifying the PL version, but it's a bit of a mutation. The upper floor scale is larger than the bottom's. The floor to door ratio is odd, and not exactly right in a pure geometric sense.

The 2D Wall panels are extremely boring without a lot of scratch built add-ons. And there are many details that are just plain inaccurate. However, at the time, and until the Moebius version arrived, it was the nicest, appearance-wise, when properly painted and assembled. The large Lunar model was hit or miss, some pretty poor castings came out of those old molds. And only a very talented builder, could get the most out of that kit. 

There was another version of the 24 inch, the name escapes me at the moment, could it be Metropolis? Frankly, I'm not sure, been a while. I ordered one, and spent weeks getting the run around, tall tales, excuses, until I put the brake on, and threatened legal action. Not a pleasant shopping experience.

For me, the beauty of the kit is that it's as accurate as I have ever seen, no scratch-building required, it's all there. Rather than spend a lot of time, re-engineering the kit, I can concentrate on lighting it, and painting it correctly!


----------



## teslabe

Now that my two Chariots are close to being finished I hope to get back to my J-2 build, if you have some time take a look in "My Photos" folder, I have short videos of the top dish and flight recorders running. I did alot of electronic and lighting prep work then stopped to finish some other builds I needed to finish.
I look forward to your project......:wave:


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> Now that my two Chariots are close to being finished I hope to get back to my J-2 build, if you have some time take a look in "My Photos" folder, I have short videos of the top dish and flight recorders running. I did alot of electronic and lighting prep work then stopped to finish some other builds I needed to finish.
> I look forward to your project......:wave:


Wow! Cool stuff, love the mini B-9's, very clever Dude! The flight recorder effect is great! The Trek classic Tricorder, a mini LCD screen I presume? Where did you find that terrific loop of the functions display, screen capture, your own creation?

Love it! I am duly impressed, and you receive my "A+ Whiz kid" rating!:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

bert model maker said:


> I wondered why MM never showed a completed J-2, With all the videos & research he was doing, he probably exhausted himself and ran out of steam. Someone else here put so much fiber optics and other things in his, that he added a ton of extra weight to it, can't remember who that was. A few people have made a hatch that slides open & closed.


Model Man is in the same business as I am, more or less, but in his part of the galaxy its either feast or famine. You are made to either work until you drop or starve between projects, so its not lack of trying to finish, just time constraints. He'll get it done eventually. And probably sooner than you think!


----------



## flyingfrets

g_xii said:


> Hi Don! I agree completely -- The first Moebius J2 I got floored me as well. Quite the upgrade from the old Lunar kits, eh?
> 
> --H


Hey Henry!!! How've you been?

Yeah, it's not even comparing apples & oranges. They're in such completely different leagues, there's really no comparison at all.

But I still appreciate what Lunar did. They were the only game in town for 20+ years and Mike really did endeavor to offer the best possible product with the technology that was available at the time.

But for ease of assembly, parts that actually fit, no cutting the hulls & razor-sharp detail, Moebius is DEFINITELY the way to go!


----------



## Tim Nolan

bert model maker said:


> I wondered why MM never showed a completed J-2, With all the videos & research he was doing, he probably exhausted himself and ran out of steam. Someone else here put so much fiber optics and other things in his, that he added a ton of extra weight to it, can't remember who that was. A few people have made a hatch that slides open & closed.


That would pertain to ANYONE who is going to fully light this kit! Using proper lighting kits/methods will streamline it as much as possible, in comparison to using Christmas lights, but it's still going to gain some weight. I reinforced all of the landing legs with aluminum tubing, and my display base is actually supporting the ship from the underside, elevating the legs. I think they would hold it anyways, it's more of the edges of the lower hull getting wavey that's a problem. Of course, that too can be reinforced from the inside with some simple styrene strips. I actually had less isssues with my second build than the first on hull fit in the final stages. It's such a great kit, and I'm quite sure Simon will do it extreme justice. He's a talented builder, and has the knowledge and capabilities to produce a fantastic model no matter what the subject is. Look forward to seeing your upcoming work.


----------



## falcondesigns

This was done with just the Voodoo FX lighting package and the model,nothing else.


----------



## Guest

falcondesigns said:


> This was done with just the Voodoo FX lighting package and the model,nothing else.


Very nicely done fd, looks nicely painted and the lighting sets it off.


----------



## Guest

Tim Nolan said:


> That would pertain to ANYONE who is going to fully light this kit! Using proper lighting kits/methods will streamline it as much as possible, in comparison to using Christmas lights, but it's still going to gain some weight. I reinforced all of the landing legs with aluminum tubing, and my display base is actually supporting the ship from the underside, elevating the legs. I think they would hold it anyways, it's more of the edges of the lower hull getting wavey that's a problem. Of course, that too can be reinforced from the inside with some simple styrene strips. I actually had less isssues with my second build than the first on hull fit in the final stages. It's such a great kit, and I'm quite sure Simon will do it extreme justice. He's a talented builder, and has the knowledge and capabilities to produce a fantastic model no matter what the subject is. Look forward to seeing your upcoming work.


Hi Tim! There you are Bud! I figured the big Saucer would need re enforcing, with a lot of components in it, it's bound to deform. I have stored the kit level, and with the saucer sections rim down, on a flush surface until building time.

Radiating struts, "spoke" style, at 1 or 2 inch intervals ought to help. Styrene will do it, or very small squared brass/aluminium sections. You can find those at hardware stores, specialty nut and bolt shops, or online at micromark.com.

Thanks for the enthusiasm, I've seen some great versions done so far, perhaps this old Smurf can add a few zingers not seen before, Mmmm...could be!

This is kind of my methodology, I'll gather data by looking at what's been done, you know, "Oooh good idea", and "MM...I like that", and so forth. I also take into account, "I don't see this, make a note". 

Once the project starts, I shut that down, after all, I'm not making a copy of someone else's style, it's got to be original. So during the entire process, I don't look anymore, only concentrate on the vision I have, and the outline I've drawn up on paper. This isn't set in stone, and is very fluid. That's because what sounds good initially, doesn't always pan out in the studio later.

This is especially true on a kit I have not done before. Since I have built many Jupiter 2's, I'm not going in without some idea of what's required to make it right, but the prospect of a new, and "Undiscovered Country" situation is quite exciting.

Let the good times roll! :roll:


----------



## Guest

flyingfrets said:


> I just got my Moebius J2 a few days ago. I'm floored by the size & incredibly crisp detail. Just waiting on their lighting kit to dig in.



I hear you! just looking at the parts, you get a sense of all the opportunities for lighting!:hat:


----------



## Guest

*Dumb, dumb, dumb.....*

I'm still a noobie here, got most of the personal settings stuff figured out, but how do you add a signature? Or, is it not something available here?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Paulbo

papasmurf32118 said:


> I'm still a noobie here, got most of the personal settings stuff figured out, but how do you add a signature? Or, is it not something available here?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Click on "My Settings" ... then half-way down the list on the left side of the page is "Edit Signature".


----------



## Guest

Paulbo said:


> Click on "My Settings" ... then half-way down the list on the left side of the page is "Edit Signature".


 Thanks very much Paublo! Is "Paublo" , "Paul" in Spanish? Just curious Dude!

PM Sent


----------



## Guest

Paulbo said:


> Click on "My Settings" ... then half-way down the list on the left side of the page is "Edit Signature".


I have no "edit my signature" doodah, Wwwwwaaaaa..........and I can't delete things if I want to, whyyyyy....Oh the horror.........:freak:


----------



## teslabe

papasmurf32118 said:


> Wow! Cool stuff, love the mini B-9's, very clever Dude! The flight recorder effect is great! The Trek classic Tricorder, a mini LCD screen I presume? Where did you find that terrific loop of the functions display, screen capture, your own creation?
> 
> Love it! I am duly impressed, and you receive my "A+ Whiz kid" rating!:thumbsup:


Thank you so very much........:wave: I did the tricorder animation from a jpg I found on a ST forum, I think, and using Adobe's Photoshop and After Effects. 
Anyways, back to the J-2, You're going to have soooooo much fun with this kit, for me it was a dream come true. I can't thank Moebius enough for all the fine kits they've released and are taking about doing in the future but the IA kits are my favorites........:thumbsup: Can't wait to see how you treat your J-2 build, please post alot of pictures, I love WIP pics......


----------



## Paulbo

papasmurf32118 said:


> I have no "edit my signature" doodah, Wwwwwaaaaa..........and I can't delete things if I want to, whyyyyy....Oh the horror.........:freak:


Hmmm. Perhaps it's a "you haven't posted enough times" or a "we only let people who sent us money do that" kind of thing.

You're thinking Pablo. Paulbo is ... well, it's a long story that I usually just shorten to "my real name is PAUL BOdensiek".


----------



## Tim Nolan

One thing I will mention, the tolerances on the upper hull vs. upper ceiling ring (if you are going to use it) are super tight. I ran into some mild problems first build, because I used Henry's decal to simulate the Pod being behind the Pod Bay door. I made it too deep, and it hit the upper hull section. I reduced the depth on my second build, and it really didn't lose too much of the 3D affect. If your going to reinforce the hull, make sure those strips clear that ring. I used some #257 Evergreen rectangular channel (.125mm I think) to run the wiring up the inside of the upper hull to the dome light, and it cleared just fine. I also sanded the large mounting posts on the hull that sink down into the large mounting tubes down a bit for an easier fit. I learned a lot on the first one, tried not to have any repeat headaches on the second one!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Paulbo said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps it's a "you haven't posted enough times" or a "we only let people who sent us money do that" kind of thing.
> 
> You're thinking Pablo. Paulbo is ... well, it's a long story that I usually just shorten to "my real name is PAUL BOdensiek".


"Paulbo Picasso"?


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> Thank you so very much........:wave: I did the tricorder animation from a jpg I found on a ST forum, I think, and using Adobe's Photoshop and After Effects.
> Anyways, back to the J-2, You're going to have soooooo much fun with this kit, for me it was a dream come true. I can't thank Moebius enough for all the fine kits they've released and are taking about doing in the future but the IA kits are my favorites........:thumbsup: Can't wait to see how you treat your J-2 build, please post alot of pictures, I love WIP pics......


 That's really creative, one day, if I get a Tricorder prop order, you are going to get contacted, no doubt about that!

No worries, I will document this build like I did the Enterprise E, you'll see very step of the way......


----------



## Guest

Tim Nolan said:


> One thing I will mention, the tolerances on the upper hull vs. upper ceiling ring (if you are going to use it) are super tight. I ran into some mild problems first build, because I used Henry's decal to simulate the Pod being behind the Pod Bay door. I made it too deep, and it hit the upper hull section. I reduced the depth on my second build, and it really didn't lose too much of the 3D affect. If your going to reinforce the hull, make sure those strips clear that ring. I used some #257 Evergreen rectangular channel (.125mm I think) to run the wiring up the inside of the upper hull to the dome light, and it cleared just fine. I also sanded the large mounting posts on the hull that sink down into the large mounting tubes down a bit for an easier fit. I learned a lot on the first one, tried not to have any repeat headaches on the second one!


Thanks for the advice, yep, it's always a good idea to do a dry run, and see where "The chips lay..." before you commit. Since I'm a noobie to the kit, a lot more time with pre-fit checks will have to be implemented.

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Guest

Paulbo said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps it's a "you haven't posted enough times" or a "we only let people who sent us money do that" kind of thing.
> 
> You're thinking Pablo. Paulbo is ... well, it's a long story that I usually just shorten to "my real name is PAUL BOdensiek".


Really, I just sent 3 months advance to be the "Model Lighting" sponsor here, I think that equates "Sending Money"?

OK, Paul, yes, I heard you did a great Seaview build here, nice to chat with you.

But as far as posts, I just got here 2 days ago, perhaps your right...

Would the wonderful Mod that takes care of this section, kindly look into why I don't have all the toys the other kids have? Gee,....thanks.


----------



## Guest

Tim Nolan said:


> "Paulbo Picasso"?


HAHAHAHA! Great artist, and a terrific David Bowie tune!


----------



## flyingfrets

falcondesigns said:


> This was done with just the Voodoo FX lighting package and the model,nothing else.


Just wondering...how did you achieve the bluish cast to the lighting on the magna-panels? Tinted bulbs? Color filter behind the panels? 

Looks very true to what I see on the DVDs & I'd like to do the same. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## teslabe

papasmurf32118 said:


> That's really creative, one day, if I get a Tricorder prop order, you are going to get contacted, no doubt about that!


Feel free to PM me I've got pictures of the build, I'll be doing three more, just a bit different......... Sorry for being OT......


----------



## Paulbo

papasmurf32118 said:


> Really, I just sent 3 months advance to be the "Model Lighting" sponsor here, I think that equates "Sending Money"?...


Yup, that's spending money!



papasmurf32118 said:


> ... OK, Paul, yes, I heard you did a great Seaview build here, nice to chat with you...


Different Paul (I haven't actually completed mine) ... but I'm sure whichever Paul it was used my PE set and decals to get great results


----------



## falcondesigns

flyingfrets said:


> Just wondering...how did you achieve the bluish cast to the lighting on the magna-panels? Tinted bulbs? Color filter behind the panels?
> 
> Looks very true to what I see on the DVDs & I'd like to do the same.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


I used vellum,a kind of tracing paper and made filters that look white,but when lit(blue LED)take on that color.


----------



## B-9

Tim Nolan said:


> One thing I will mention, the tolerances on the upper hull vs. upper ceiling ring (if you are going to use it) are super tight.


I also noticed that when I did the wiring and had to flatten everything as much as possible. I even cut some notches in the soffit out of sight. I solved the weight/distortion problem by screwing the thing together with tiny screws where the thruster holes are. They screw into styrene blocks I glued inside the upper hull. It was a real pain but worth it.


----------



## Guest

B-9 said:


> I also noticed that when I did the wiring and had to flatten everything as much as possible. I even cut some notches in the soffit out of sight. I solved the weight/distortion problem by screwing the thing together with tiny screws where the thruster holes are. They screw into styrene blocks I glued inside the upper hull. It was a real pain but worth it.


Yep, I've done similar things on other projects, sometimes, you gotta break out the nuts and bolts,,,,,,


----------



## flyingfrets

falcondesigns said:


> I used vellum,a kind of tracing paper and made filters that look white,but when lit(blue LED)take on that color.


Thank you much.


----------



## teslabe

B-9 said:


> I also noticed that when I did the wiring and had to flatten everything as much as possible. I even cut some notches in the soffit out of sight.


For my builds I use Teflon jacketed wire of 26-32AWG, depending on the circuit and current the circuit will draw. Here are some shots of the wiring for the motor for the top Scanner dish on my J-2. The jacket diameter
of Teflon versus PVC for the same wire gauge is significant, plus, the Teflon won't melt when you solder the wire.........:thumbsup:
Now, for the real small wiring I use Mag-Wire, It the wire used in transformers and motors, very small single strand with an insulating varnish that needs to be scraped off before tinning the wire . Here is some 33 gauge Mag-Wire being used on the spotlight in my Chariots. Just a thought.......:wave:


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> For my builds I use Teflon jacketed wire of 26-32AWG, depending on the circuit and current the circuit will draw. Here are some shots of the wiring for the motor for the top Scanner dish on my J-2. The jacket diameter
> of Teflon versus PVC for the same wire gauge is significant, plus, the Teflon won't melt when you solder the wire.........:thumbsup:
> Now, for the real small wiring I use Mag-Wire, It the wire used in transformers and motors, very small single strand with an insulating varnish that needs to be scraped off before tinning the wire . Here is some 33 gauge Mag-Wire being used on the spotlight in my Chariots. Just a thought.......:wave:


Hey! Thanks for sharing that! Yep, as the currents are very low in these circuits, very slim conduit wires can be used, rather than some of the thicker standard gauges. If they don't obstruct things, it's not required, but I did a very similar thing in the LIS Moebius Pod I posted earlier in this thread.

If any of you have built that kit, there's very little room in between Walls for leads, it is this technique, and very fine optical fibers, that made it work out!

Tesla, just saw a documentary on his life, jeez, brilliant man! Obviously, you have some Tesla going there too Dude! Nice images, and really good thinking! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

papasmurf32118 said:


> Tesla, just saw a documentary on his life, jeez, brilliant man! Obviously, you have some Tesla going there too Dude! Nice images, and really good thinking! :thumbsup:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla
You're the first person who caught that my handle was referring to Nikola Tesla..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla
> You're the first person who caught that my handle was referring to Nikola Tesla..........:thumbsup:


Really? Seemed obvious to me! Well, when your only a few inch tall, 300+ year old Wizard who lives in a Mushroom, you learn to be observant! :tongue:


----------



## teslabe

papasmurf32118 said:


> Really? Seemed obvious to me! Well, when your only a few inch tall, 300+ year old Wizard who lives in a Mushroom, you learn to be observant! :tongue:


Good point........


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> Good point........


There's an excellent film on his life, on Netfilx, not as detailed as a written biography, but interesting and historically accurate.

If he had been more acclaimed, accepted, and his ideas further developed, the world would be a lot more efficient, and considerably cleaner....shame....

Have a great day Dude!


----------



## AJ-1701

falcondesigns said:


> I used vellum,a kind of tracing paper and made filters that look white,but when lit(blue LED)take on that color.


 I copied falcondesigns idea on my build. But I have to say it works a treat:thumbsup: I also ground off the tops of my leds to spread the light so they give a nice even glow behind the wall.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Guest

AJ-1701 said:


> I copied falcondesigns idea on my build. But I have to say it works a treat:thumbsup: I also ground off the tops of my leds to spread the light so they give a nice even glow behind the wall.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alec.


Good thinking there, yes, those clear tips on LEDS are in effect, the lens of an optical device, the focus apparatus. You can alter the direction, focus, dissipation, dispersal, intensity, all sorts of stuff, by altering the tip in different ways.

I discovered this a few years ago, when I shaved of the end of an LED, with a Dremel sanding bit by mistake, and created a soft focus light!

Experiment! There all sorts of configurations possible, without altering the electronics of the LED.


----------



## Guest

*Meanwhile back at the Ranch....*

As I continue with this Enterprise E build, here's a shot taken today. More can be seen on the website's workbench page. 

http://www.simonmercs.biz/workbench


Once this is completed, I can begin the Jupiter 2! Thought some of you might like these while I try and get this completed. Don't mean to be off topic, it's just for fun!

Note that the Port side, upper Primary Hull windows are not completed yet, that's where I'm at right now.


----------



## Guest

*Ooooohh, pretty!*

The Moebius Jupiter 2 build will be lighted with the new UFX lighting system, that I helped develop! These can be found at www.tsdsinc.com, from you know "who"! 

The video is a tutorial, to demonstrate the basic systems of this innovative lighting circuit.

Some of you that light your projects will like this! Those of you that have always wanted to, will love it!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*FANTASTIC!!!!!* 
:woohoo: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll::woohoo:

*THANKS HENRY AND SIMON!!!!!!*


----------



## teslabe

papasmurf32118 said:


> The Moebius Jupiter 2 build will be lighted with the new UFX lighting system, that I helped develop! These can be found at www.tsdsinc.com, from you know "who"!
> 
> The video is a tutorial, to demonstrate the basic systems of this innovative lighting circuit.
> 
> Some of you that light your projects will like this! Those of you that have always wanted to, will love it!
> 
> INSTRUCTIONAL VIDEO FOR THE UFX CIRCUIT FROM TSDS! - YouTube


never mind.


----------



## Guest

Fernando Mureb said:


> *FANTASTIC!!!!!*
> :woohoo: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll::woohoo:
> 
> *THANKS HENRY AND SIMON!!!!!!*


Well, ...WOW! Your so very Welcome Dude!


----------



## bert model maker

OUTSTANDING ! thanks simon for posting that information.
Bert


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> OUTSTANDING ! thanks simon for posting that information.
> Bert


Your most welcome Bert!:thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

:roll:

I am all thumbs when it comes to electronics, so after seeing this, I have a smile from ear to ear.

Thank the model gods Henry, this is one outstanding product. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

rowdylex said:


> :roll:
> 
> I am all thumbs when it comes to electronics, so after seeing this, I have a smile from ear to ear.
> 
> Thank the model gods Henry, this is one outstanding product. :thumbsup:


OOohhhh! The "Dark Star" ship, cool Dude! Fun movie too!


----------



## g_xii

rowdylex said:


> :roll:
> 
> I am all thumbs when it comes to electronics, so after seeing this, I have a smile from ear to ear.
> 
> Thank the model gods Henry, this is one outstanding product. :thumbsup:


I'm humbled.... thank you!

--H


----------



## Guest

g_xii said:


> I'm humbled.... thank you!
> 
> --H


 You? Really? Hahaha!:tongue:

Thanks for the great new banner, now in use on my signature Henry!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Merry christmas all!*

HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS SEASON WITH YOUR LOVED ONES! FAMILY IS THE BEST THING IN YOUR LIFE, TIME TO ENJOY IT!​


----------



## Seaview

:hat: Merry Christmas to you as well, Simon! :wave:


----------



## woof359

AH, new PC wall paper (-:


----------



## Guest

Seaview said:


> :hat: Merry Christmas to you as well, Simon! :wave:


Ahoy! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

woof359 said:


> AH, new PC wall paper (-:


Oh! That's funny, never occurred to me someone might do that!


----------



## bert model maker

Hi Simon,Merry Christmas to you too. I wanted to also tell you that a couple of people here HAVE made live, retracting landing gear for the Moebius Jupiter 2. there was a post a couple of days ago that included videos of the gears operation.
BERT


a couple of reference links for you Simon.

1- http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> Hi Simon,Merry Christmas to you too. I wanted to also tell you that a couple of people here HAVE made live, retracting landing gear for the Moebius Jupiter 2. there was a post a couple of days ago that included videos of the gears operation.
> BERT


That's cool Bert, and eventually, a client will pay for the upgrade. However, this build is set as of now, and does not include that upgrade in it's budget.

It does have a lot of nice features though, UFX lighting system, TSDS Fusion Core, my goodies including custom Fiber Optic details throughout, after market kits from Paragrafix, like the accurate Landing Gear, laser etched parts set, (Both are extremely nice quality!), graciously sent in by Paul, a great big Thank You to him, from "Papa", for that kindness!


TSDS after market decals, and a host of stuff I'll be creating in the studio.

I'm quite sure it won't disappoint anyone, and it's my first version, they will get more complex over time.


----------



## teslabe

bert model maker said:


> Hi Simon,Merry Christmas to you too. I wanted to also tell you that a couple of people here HAVE made live, retracting landing gear for the Moebius Jupiter 2. there was a post a couple of days ago that included videos of the gears operation.
> BERT
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Bert, Are you sure those were Moebius 18" and not someother 24" J-2?
> If you have the link that would nice if you could post it. I hope you and your
> famly have a very Marry Christmas and a great New Years....:wave:
> 
> Never mind, I found the one done by J2man, nice work on his part......


----------



## bert model maker

Thank you teslabe, i was remembering the motorized gear and your right there was a 2 footer. I think i remember a moebius J2 with motorized landing gear, but again, the MEDS make for great modeling ideas LOL I want to wish you & your family a very MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY & SAFE NEW YEAR !
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

Simon, did you see how the modeler in japan cut away the rear portion of the upper hull to reveal the interior ? he did a great job on that & did it "just right" It added to the models appearance instead of detracting from it had it been cut into differently.
Bert


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> Simon, did you see how the modeler in japan cut away the rear portion of the upper hull to reveal the interior ? he did a great job on that & did it "just right" It added to the models appearance instead of detracting from it had it been cut into differently.
> Bert


Yes, very nice concept, and darn clever. My buddy, Tim Nolan, added a clear section to the upper Saucer section on one of his, really merged it in nicely, and it was a great way to view his interior.

It's really great to see what others think of, some good thinking goes on with these guys.

We'll just have to see what "Papa" comes up, with when he starts his version!

You just never know?? Hehehe....................


----------



## bert model maker

Well I am sure it is going to be impressive & I cannot wait to see what inspiration will come from your building it. That rear area of the upper hull being transparent or removed allowed interior parts to be visible that would otherwise be hidden from view through the front viewport.


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> Well I am sure it is going to be impressive & I cannot wait to see what inspiration will come from your building it. That rear area of the upper hull being transparent or removed allowed interior parts to be visible that would otherwise be hidden from view through the front viewport.


I'm not 100 % sure what I'll do on the "visibility" aspect, but I'm not there yet. Until the "E" project is completed, my options are still open. Once I direct all my attentions on the Jupiter 2 project, I will go beyond the written "outline", and expand on it.

As I said in a prior post, I only truly concentrate on one project at a time. When I get to this one, in a few weeks, I'll have more specific details for you all!

So I appreciate your obvious enthusiasm Bert, but this sort of project takes a lot of time to iron out!


----------



## kdaracal

bert model maker said:


> Hi Simon,Merry Christmas to you too. I wanted to also tell you that a couple of people here HAVE made live, retracting landing gear for the Moebius Jupiter 2. there was a post a couple of days ago that included videos of the gears operation.
> BERT
> 
> 
> a couple of reference links for you Simon.
> 
> 1- http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html


Totally mind-blowing. That guy is a master. So clean and neat. And the lighted wall face. That is the best I've seen of that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Guest

kdaracal said:


> Totally mind-blowing. That guy is a master. So clean and neat. And the lighted wall face. That is the best I've seen of that. Thanks for the link.



WOW! Very nice work! Superb craftsmanship, truly impressive! I can only hope mine turns out anywhere near that quality, thanks for sharing Bert!:thumbsup:


----------



## David3

[/QUOTE]

that pulsating feature would be ideal for the vertical lights on the wall edging or ribbing


----------



## Guest

David3 said:


> INSTRUCTIONAL VIDEO FOR THE UFX CIRCUIT FROM TSDS! - YouTube


*"that pulsating feature would be ideal for the vertical lights on the wall edging or ribbing"*

Good concept David, it does look very similar.

There are several light effects, that will look nice in this project. Some of the faster pulses/strobes, will work well as fiber optic light sources, for various control panel "blinkies".

Considering the size, and all the detailed parts, it ought to be quite enjoyable to do the lighting aspects of this build!


----------



## Guest

*Some of the Goodies for the upcoming J2 build!*

As the start date of the Moebius J2 project draws closer, here's a look at some of the cool stuff going into it! There are others, not shown here, but this is some nice after-market kits. A big thank you to Paul, at Paragrafix, for his items, which he generously donated! Also, Henry, at TSDS, for being my partner in the UFX project, which is going to "show it's stuff" in this complex project!

Images of these great augments posted, for your consideration! :thumbsup:










The amazing UFX board, from TSDS!










The superb laser etched detail parts from Paragrafix!










The prop accurate Landing Gear kit from Paragrafix, just beautiful, and extremely detailed!










Overview of stuff I have so far.....Note the very cool TSDS Fusion Core and Dome lighting effect kit!

Hope to begin in late February to early March, please tune in then! :wave:


----------



## teslabe

Great start, looking forward to your treatment of this fantastic kit.......:wave:


----------



## Guest

teslabe said:


> Great start, looking forward to your treatment of this fantastic kit.......:wave:



Thanks Bud, looking forward to doing something new!!!:hat:


----------



## g_xii

papasmurf32118 said:


> Thanks Bud, looking forward to doing something new!!!:hat:


So (I can't resist pulling the pin here!)... this means you're about done with that Enterprise-E?

--Henry


----------



## Guest

g_xii said:


> So (I can't resist pulling the pin here!)... this means you're about done with that Enterprise-E?
> 
> --Henry


Yes Henry, as I told you last conversation, I am ALMOST done with the big "E". Thanks so much for asking friend!!


----------



## g_xii

papasmurf32118 said:


> Yes Henry, as I told you last conversation, I am ALMOST done with the big "E". Thanks so much for asking friend!!


That's wonderfuly news! Congratulations! Can't wait to see it!

--Big H


----------



## liskorea317

papasmurf32118 said:


> Yes Henry, as I told you last conversation, I am ALMOST done with the big "E". Thanks so much for asking friend!!


Are you going to document the J2 build like you did the Enterprise? My wife and I love those videos!


----------



## Guest

liskorea317 said:


> Are you going to document the J2 build like you did the Enterprise? My wife and I love those videos!



Really?! I had no idea you enjoyed those, thanks! Yes, as this is an important project, it will be updated on the website, and have a series of videos. I hope you like these as well!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Papa,
I hope paul sent you a set of my painting templates for this beastie


----------



## Paulbo

I *think* I did. Let me double-check ... Yup!


----------



## Guest

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Papa,
> I hope paul sent you a set of my painting templates for this beastie


Oh, yes! So sorry, forgot to mention the masks! Definitely a "must" for this project, lot's of detail panting is vastly simplified with the Aztec Dummy masks for this kit!

Thanks for the reminder Lou, getting so forgetful these days!:freak:


----------



## Guest

*Sponsoring moebius!*

Yes my Smurflings, feel the love! Papa has decided to sponsor a second forum here at HT, the Moebius section is one of my favorites, so why not!

Unless the Smurfs run me dry drinking Berry Wine, and eating Caviar and Truffles, I should be able to do so for a while!

So for a while, *the rides on me! Keep on modeling!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude

papasmurf32118 said:


> Yes my Smurflings, feel the love! Papa has decided to sponsor a second forum here at HT, the Moebius section is one of my favorites, so why not!
> 
> Unless the Smurfs run me dry drinking Berry Wine, and eating Caviar and Truffles, I should be able to do so for a while!
> 
> So for a while, *the rides on me! Keep on modeling!!* :thumbsup:


Are you now moderating too?


----------



## Guest

geoffdude said:


> Are you now moderating too?


Oh Gosh No! I don't have the time to moderate a forum now, just too much work in the Studio.

I am only sponsoring a couple of sections. 

Honestly, I'm too nutty to be a mod, scary thought!:freak:


----------



## geoffdude

papasmurf32118 said:


> Oh Gosh No! I don't have the time to moderate a forum now, just too much work in the Studio.
> 
> I am only sponsoring a couple of sections.
> 
> Honestly, I'm too nutty to be a mod, scary thought!:freak:


Too bad, you seem exceptionally personable. :thumbsup:

Geoff


----------



## bert model maker

yes he is however, papa is pretty busy with projects he has going i am sure, look at the quality of detail Simon puts into each & every one he "CREATES" and that kind of detail takes long hours to do.
Bert


----------



## Guest

geoffdude said:


> Too bad, you seem exceptionally personable. :thumbsup:
> 
> Geoff


That's very kind of you to say, thanks! But as Bert said, I'm just too busy these days. A good Mod, has to spend time each day, making sure there is "Peace in the Land", like a good Sheriff, from those great old western flicks we grew up with. He's got to spot trouble before it gets ugly, and prevent it. Which takes some time, as you need to cruise each thread to see what's up. It's not quite enough to wait for someone to PM you, about the latest argument.

I only get on here a few times a week, the current project schedule is taking up most of my time. So I would not be an effective mod, and wouldn't do it, if I can't do it right.

I was a Mod on IPMS for about a year, a few years ago, in the SF section. It takes a certain amount of dedication, and is often a thankless job. So appreciate the Mods you have, they give up personal time, for no pay, or freebies. And often become the target of cyber bullies, and that sort of nonsense.

As far as "personable"...._well.....sometimes!_ Hehehe..............:tongue:


----------



## liskorea317

As far as "personable"...._well.....sometimes!_ Hehehe..............:tongue:[/QUOTE]

You seem to be nice to birds!


----------



## Guest

liskorea317 said:


> As far as "personable"...._well.....sometimes!_ Hehehe..............:tongue:
> You seem to be nice to birds!




Oh, that's right, you watch the videos! The little red Parrot in that last clip is "Ruby", an Indonesian Lorikeet we have had for over 15 years now. He's been heard many times in the videos, and has quite a personality. 

He's very interactive and smart, and speaks several words, phrases, sound effects, and just plain gibberish. In the clip, he's taking a bath in the dog's water dispenser, while the music is playing in the Studio.

He's a great little guy, loves to play "hide and seek", only downside is, he shrieks incredibly loud at times, and poops a lot!

We have many animals, and consider them our "kids". Ruby has a cart in the Studio, with a lot of toys and stands. When I'm working on my models, he knows to be very quiet. He just plays and sleeps. He likes rock music, just not heavy metal!


----------



## bert model maker

simon, you might want to check out this Jupiter 2 thread that includes real working landing gear for the Jupiter 2

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4041399#post4041399

http://s878.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=PICT1226.mp4


----------



## Guest

bert model maker said:


> simon, you might want to check out this Jupiter 2 thread that includes real working landing gear for the Jupiter 2
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4041399#post4041399
> 
> http://s878.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=PICT1226.mp4



Very cool Bert, as I said before, the client for this project, chose not to go with the servo controlled landing Gear. But, the next one might want it! So I will keep this in my files for the future!

Thanks, that's really interesting stuff Dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

Your welcome. the guy building it ( shopper) has been putting a lot of time into his J2, I thought you would like it.
Bert


----------



## Guest

*Amazing!*



bert model maker said:


> Your welcome. the guy building it ( shopper) has been putting a lot of time into his J2, I thought you would like it.
> Bert


I love it! He did a whizbang job on the gear, I'm very impressed by the electronic RC system he used, top-notch! The system operates so seamlessly and perfect, just stunning! I watched the videos several times, it just works so well, and a very smart and tidy set up. 

This guy gets an A+ from Papa! Shopper, you Rock Dude!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*J2 project slotted for march start!*

Yep, you have been patient! Based on the current progress on the "Big E", this Jupiter 2 project will begin in March!

Unless aliens capture my brain, or the Smurfs blow up the lab (They have done that in the past), so tune in to this channel then!!:hat:


----------



## David3

looking forward to it papy .. i'm turning blue with anticipation


----------



## Guest

David3 said:


> looking forward to it papy .. i'm turning blue with anticipation


HA! Funny! Oddly enough, it's a "blue" Monday here....he...he...:drunk:


----------



## Guest

Well, after this little disturbance, we can resume speaking about modeling.


----------

